# I entered!



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

For the first time! Yay!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5915495540/in/pool-bettasplendens/
I'm so happy! Can't wait to see the results. 
Is this a good picture? Or should I post one of the other ones? I have three of Silver...


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I like the picture, I think the fish looks great. However I thought that about a lot of the pictures in the previous contest and they got 0 votes...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Silver's so pretty! :-D


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks.
I proboally won't win, but at least I'm trying!


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Dont count yourself out.
Silver is cute. Turned colors just like my Blizzard (giggle)


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Aww, thanks. 
I hope I get some votes... Silver is very active and it was hard to get a pic of him.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

that's a great photo of him


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Still cute!


----------

